# Inhalt von Variabeln zur Laufzeit einsehen?



## Guest (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

nun bin ich schon fast ein Jahr von Delphi auf Java umgestiegen und frage mich nun ob man sich unter Eclipse 3.1.1 den Inhalt von Variablen zu Laufzeit anschauen kann? Ich starte mein Programm unter Eclipse und würde gern wissen zu welcher Zeit bzw. nach welchen event die Variablen ihre Werte ändern!
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit z.B. im Debugg Modus?

Für einige Anregungen bin ich immer dankbar!

gruß
        JB


----------



## Mag1c (20. Okt 2005)

Hi,

habs zwar noch nie probiert und staune gerade, daß das geht  Wenn ich auf die Variable einen Breakpoint setze,  escheint in der Breakpoint-Liste ein Breakpoint mit [acess and modification] was man auch noch auf [modification] einschränken kann.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Okt 2005)

geh in die Zeile

rechte Maustaste

Breakpoint > Toggle

unter Breakpoint Properties kannst du dann einstellen, wann der anspringt, also z.B. als condition i==3 usw.

und in der DebugView kannst du Variablen, Register, Expressens beobachten


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank! Genau das habe ich gesucht!

JB


----------

